# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Ζητειται νυφη για τον Ντοναλτ!!

## annouk313

Γεια σε ολους!επανηλθα στο φορουμ μετα απο καιρο και το βρισκω πληρως ανανεωμενο!!!

Ηθελα με τη σειρα μου να ζητησω απο οποιον βεβαια θελει και μπορει να μου χαρισει ενα θηλυκο ζεμπρακι για τον Ντοναλτ μου που εχει μεινει πλεον μονος του ο κακομοιρης και τραγουδαει στον βροντο!!
εψαχνα για ζεμπρακι να αγορασω αλλα ρε παιδια εχω γυρισει τη μιση αθηνα και ζεμρπακι θηλυκο μικρο σχετικα, που να ειναι υγιες και οχι μεσα στις ακαθαρσιες δε βρηκα!!

θα προτιμουσα και ασπρο αλλα νομιζω πως ζηταω πολλα...


οποιος/οποια εχει καποια προταση εδω ειναι το προξενειο!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## tonis!

φιλη μου που μενεις??

----------


## annouk313

Αθηνα μενω κεγω!!!εχεις καποιο πουλακι διαθεσιμο????

σας δειχνω και ενα βιντεακι με τον ντοναλτ να κορταρει!!να δειτε τι φωνη εχει!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ7_Gb3bJvs

----------


## tonis!

Εχω ενα θηλικο πουλακι και μαλιστα λευκο αλλα ειναι ενος μηνα και κατι μερες δεν ειναι τελιως απογαλακτισμενο αλλα οταν απογαλακτιστει ευχαριστως στο δινω αλλα δεν ξερω αν κανει να μπει ενα τοσο νεαρο πουλακι με ενα μεγαλυτερο αντιθετου φυλου!!αν ξερει καποιος ας μου πει!αν θες στιλε μου με pm το τηλεφωνο σου ωστε οταν το πουλακι απογαλακτιστει να σε ενημερωσω!

----------


## NASOS

αμα δεν τους βάλουμε φωλιά δεν γεννάνε τα παραδείσια, οπότε δεν εχει προβλημα να μπει με αλλο για να γινουν ζευγαρι.

αλλα αφου ειναι ενος μήνα και κατι πως γνωρίζεις το χρώμα του και το φύλο απο τώρα???
άσχετο απλα το εχω απορία,ετσι κουβέντα να γίνεται!

και μια πληροφορία ακόμα,απογαλακτισμός δεν υπάρχει στα πτηνά, αφορά τα θηλαστικά αυτός ο όρος. 
αμα τρωει μονο του ειναι έτοιμο να χωριστεί απο τους γονεις του.
δηλ και να μην το δώσεις αμα το δεις να τρωει μονο του καλο ειναι να το χωρισεις απο τους γονεις για να μην επιβαρύνονται αδικα οι γονεις.
να το ξερεις αυτο και για μελλοντικές γέννες!

----------


## tonis!

φιλε μου ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες αλλα εχω ηδη αρκετες γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα!!φυσικα και δεν απογαλακτιζονται τα πουλια μιας και δεν ειναι θηλαστικα αλλα χρησιμοποιουμε αυτον τον ορο για να δηλωσουμε την ανεξαρτισια του πουλιου απο τους γονεις του!!τα αρσενικα παραδεισια προσπαθουν να ταγουδησουν,καποιες μεταλλαξεις εχουν καποια σημαδια απο μικρα,και στα μικρα αρσενικα οσο μεγαλωνουν επιτιθεται πιο πολυ ο πατερας!εχουν δεν εχουν φωλια τα ζεμπρακια μπορει να γεννησουν σε ταιστρα η ακομη και στον πατο του κλουβιου!τα μικρα ζεμπρακια δεν τρωνε κατευθυαν μονα τους!!στην αρχη τσιμπανε χωρις να καταπινουν γιαυτο απο την μερα που θα τα δουμε να τσιμπανε την τροφη μετα απο μια μιαμιση βδομαδα πρεπει να τα χωριζουμε αποτους γονεις!!συγγνωμη για τα offtopic!

----------


## NASOS

οσο ζεις μαθαινεις!!!!ποτε δεν ξερεις αρκετα!και εσυ και εγω και ο παραδιπλα!
αρκει να θες να μαθεις!

ας σβηστούν τα offtopic γιατι χαλαμε και την αγγελια!

----------


## tonis!

Μπορει καποιος να ξερει αρκετα αλλα αποκλειεται να ξερει τα παντα,ουτε ειπα πως ξερωτα παντα!!γνωριζω οτι πρεπει και χρειαζεται να γνωριζω!!(πανω στο θεμα)!!Το θεμα το σταματαω εδω!!

----------


## annouk313

Αντωνη καλησπερα,σε ευχαριστω για την προταση σου!εγω λεω να περιμενουμε λιγακι ακομα και οταν το δεις να ειναι ανεξαρτητο τοτε ξαναμιλαμε,εαν μπορεις μου στελνεις πμ για να συζητησουμε περαιτερω.γιανα σιγουρεψουμε κιολας οτι ειναι και θηλυκια η κοπελια 100% , μην το παρω και βγει αρσενικο και αρπαχτουν μεσα στο κλουβι!! επισης κατι αλλο: μπορεις να βαλεις σε παρακαλω και μια φωτογραφια της μικρης γιανα την δω να την χαρω?ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## tonis!

Η μικρη ειναι 100% θηλυκια!!η φωτο ειναι προχθεσινη!!

----------


## tonis!

:Indifferent0014:

----------


## annouk313

ανανεωνω την αγγελια μου,δυστυχως ακομα δεν εχω βρει πουλακι.ηταν ο Αντωνης να μυο δωσει ενα αλλα ηταν αρρωστουλι τελικα...


οποιος-α εχει καποιο θηλυκο πουλακι ας με ενημερωσει σχετικα!!!

----------

